# Tagebuch eines Pot-Baus



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2008)

So Leute, nachdem ich mich jetzt schon länger mit dem extreme Benchen intensiv beschäftige, und im März meine erste große Session ansteht, habe ich mich entschieden um schon eimal zu testen wie es mit DICE so ist, mich dazu entschieden mir selbst einen Pot zu bauen.
Natürlich war mir von Anfang an klar, das er nicht mit soliden maschinell gefertigten Pötten wie die von Otterauge mithalten kann, aber für meine zwecke sollte es reichen.

Das erste Problem war natürlich: Woher bekomme ich geeignetes Material?
Nach reiflichem überlegen kam ich darauf, von einem alten Durchlauferhitzer von meiner Arbeit, mir den Kupferkühlkörper zu nehmen daraus den Heizstab zu entfernen und dann dieses "Kupferrohr" was übrig bleibt als Gefäß zu nehmen, und am Boden dann eine Kupferplatte in die ich Bohrungen o.ä. mache(zur besseren Kühlleistung) anschweiße/löte.

Also dann:

*Tag 1*​ 
Heute habe ich mir von der Arbeit einen alten Behälter mitgebracht, hier mal ein Bild. Entschuldigt die schlechte Qualität.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Abend werde ich noch eine Bodenplatte absägen, und die Heizspirale entfernen. Aber Morgen dann mit dem nächsten Update mehr...

*Tag 2
*
Heute machte ich mich dran einen der beiden Endplatten zu entfernen, damit ich die Heizstäbe herausnehmen kann. Da sich es nicht anders machen lies, musste ich zur Metallsäge greifen Diese war leider relativ stumpf^^, also wurde es zu einem kleinen Kraftakt. Naja schlussendlich kam ich dann doch durch, und konnte eine der Platten entfernen, und das Heizgestänge entfernen.
Damit ist das Hauptteil meines Potes fertig. Leider musste ich aber feststellen, das die Wandstärke nur 1,2mm beträgt (Bilder täuschen ein wenig). Dazu ergibt sich eine einfache Lösung viel Armaflex muss später drum um die Wärme zu halten.
Achso, ja Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Mein Vater und ich haben aus einem stück Kupferblech eine Scheibe ausgeschnitten und deren Seiten umgebogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Diese haben wir nun in eine der beiden Öffnungen eingelötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Anschließen haben wir den Boden glatt geschliffen, so das wirklich alles Bündig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Anschließend haben wir noch eine Isolations und Dämmmatte für den Pot gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 So nun musste der Pot nurnoch poliert werden, und dann war er auch schon fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 So und das ist er nun in all seiner Pracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Noch zwei Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 So die Zwei Kunststoffplatten zur Befestigung werden die Tage noch gebaut.
Mfg Kovsk


----------



## Piy (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

geilooo 
 freu mich voll drauf, vllt komm ich ja auchma an son rohr


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Jan: Ich geb dir gleich ma en Rohr, do! 

Jonas: Baust auch gleich einen für den VIA? *gg*


----------



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

@Piy: Schön das dir meine Idee gefällt.
@Marius: Mal gucken ob ich nen dünneres Rohr bekomme, für nen Chipsatzkühler ist es einfach zu breit.


----------



## darkniz (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Die Idee find ich geil 

Ich freu mich schon auf deinen fertigen Pot und Testergebnisse


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Interessante Idee  Bin mal gespannt, wie weit nen "Amateur" damit kommt.


----------



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Naja all zuviel erwarte ich auchnet. Vor allem da ich atm auch kein gutes Mobo da habe. Es geht mir mehr darum, überhaupt einen zu habe^^, und vorallem mal die Bedingungen unter -40° zu testen.


----------



## darkniz (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Jeder fängt mal klein an . Und für erste Tests mit den niedrigen Temperaturen reicht er bestimmt aus.


----------



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Naja, ich wollte halt net komplett ohne Vorkenntnissen zur DICE Session zu gehen, und da ich das Material dazu eh zu haufe bekomme kann...^^


----------



## X_SXPS07 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Ist eine gute Idee sowas dafür zubenutzten.
Hoffe es klappt alles so wie es soll und wir können dann bald dein erstes DICE Ergebnis bestaunen


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Dazu brauchts dann aber das Biostar P35er Board. Mitm 4CoreDual-SATA2 wird er wohl nicht allzu weit kommen *gg*


----------



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Eben und dann muss ich damit ich das nutzen kann mir auch RAM kaufen^^. Daher komme ich zum benchen warscheinlich erst kurz vor der Session die vom 21.03 auf den 23.03 is.


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Schöne Idee 

Ich bin schon gespannt wies weitergeht.


----------



## Kovsk (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

So...

*Tag 2
*
Heute machte ich mich dran einen der beiden Endplatten zu entfernen, damit ich die Heizstäbe herausnehmen kann. Da sich es nicht anders machen lies, musste ich zur Metallsäge greifen Diese war leider relativ stumpf^^, also wurde es zu einem kleinen Kraftakt. Naja schlussendlich kam ich dann doch durch, und konnte eine der Platten entfernen, und das Heizgestänge entfernen.
Damit ist das Hauptteil meines Potes fertig. Leider musste ich aber feststellen, das die Wandstärke nur 1,2mm beträgt (Bilder täuschen ein wenig). Dazu ergibt sich eine einfache Lösung viel Armaflex muss später drum um die Wärme zu halten.
Achso, ja Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für schlechte Qualli habe aber nix besser zum Bilder machen da.​


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

kannst du evtl. nen Feuerzeug o.ä. zum Größemvergleich daneben stellen?


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

guck doch mal links hin, da ist das feuerzeug


----------



## Kovsk (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Später mal^^ Heute abend netmehr. Naja also so ca. 40cm länge wird er haben.


----------



## Patrickclouds (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

willst du die länge so lassen?


----------



## Kovsk (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Naja, das werde ich noch sehen. Evtl ein wenig kürzer, es kommt ja auch noch ne Bodenplatte drauf. Aber selbst wenn was ab kommt, es reicht net für 2 Stück, 20cm wären mir zu wenig. Da ich 2 Bodenplatten bauen will, eine für DICE und eine für LN2, ich löte die dann nur an. Damit kann ich sie je nach bedarf wechseln.
BTW: Hi, das du nun auchmal hierher kommst.


----------



## Kovsk (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

So, habe heute leider keine Bodenpaltte besorgen können. Melde mich dann wieder, wenn ich eine habe.


----------



## Brzeczek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

gute Idee  Bin sehr gespant wie es weiter geht


----------



## Kovsk (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

So mal ein kleins Update für den Stand der Dinge:
Also, entgegen meiner bisherigen Idee die Kupferplatte unten anzubringen und dann bündig abzusägen, werde ich die Kupfer(oder evtl auch Alu) Platte so ausschneiden, das sie direkt in das Rohr passt. Das sollte vor allem wesentlich besser halten.
Desweiteren wird wie ihr ja schon gelesen habt, evtl eine Aluplatte zum einsatz kommen, da es schwer ist an eine Kupferplatte mit den Maßen zu kommen.
Ich melde mich wieder sobald es was neues gibt!


----------



## Patrickclouds (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

wie willst du das alu festmachen? 

wenn du kupfer nimmst und das hartlötest wirst du bei deiner version probleme mit dem lot haben welches auf dem boden kleben wird. das gerade runterzufeilen ist nicht einfach. oder willst du von innen im pot löten?


----------



## Kovsk (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

Ob dus glaubst oder net, der Plan hat sich schon wieder geändert^^.
Mein Vater hat mir gesagt, das er nichts bekommen hat, was dem entspricht was ich als Bodenpallte brauche.
Aber wir haben schon ne neue Idee, aber ich will euch nicht zuviel verraten, am WE machen mein Vater und ich den Pot fertig und "testen" ihn auch im Trockenlauf, sprich nur auf nem alten Mobo, und kalte Flüssigkeit(Isoprobanol) rein. Da ich erstmal testen will, wie das Kondenzwasser so ist.
Zur befestigung:
Zwei Kunstoff/Plexiglaßplatten mit 4 Bohrungen. Eine unter das MB und einer über den Pot. 4 Gewindestanden durch und festmachen. Also so wie die meisten es machen.


----------



## Patrickclouds (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tagebuch eines Pot baues*

nenn mal paar details was du vorhast 
du willst aber nicht von deinem kupferrohr etwas abschneiden, dass dann gerade biegen/hämmern und als bodenplatte wieder dran löten? 

plastikplatte unters board bringt einiges. bei meinem gewicht muss man sogar schon aufpassen beim anheben, dass das board nicht bricht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeaX2 (15. Januar 2008)

@patrickclouds wow das sieht mir mal ziemlich extrem aus!


----------



## Tommy_Lee (15. Januar 2008)

Ohman würde mir so was gerne mal Ansehen, also wenn möglich in Berlin. Kennt da jemand einen, der Extremübertakter ist und mir mal etwas zeigen kann?

mfg

Tom


----------



## Kovsk (15. Januar 2008)

Na, Partick, wenn sein muss:
Mein Vater und ich werden das Ding bündig abscheiden, und ne ca 1-1,5mm starcke Kupferplatte an den Boden machen....
Das sollte für den geplanten Zweck reichen.
Ich bekomme ja auch "demnächst" nen Otterauge Pot.
@Tommy_Lee: Also wenn du mal Bilder von so Setups und Geschichten dazu lesen willst kann ich dir www.awardfabrik.de empfehlen.


----------



## Kovsk (17. Januar 2008)

So Leute, da mein Vater heute schon da war, konnten wir den Pot an sich schon heute fertigmachen.

*Tag 3
*
Mein Vater und ich haben aus einem stück Kupferblech eine Scheibe ausgeschnitten und deren Seiten umgebogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese haben wir nun in eine der beiden Öffnungen eingelötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließen haben wir den Boden glatt geschliffen, so das wirklich alles Bündig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend haben wir noch eine Isolations und Dämmmatte für den Pot gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun musste der Pot nurnoch poliert werden, und dann war er auch schon fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und das ist er nun in all seiner Pracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch zwei Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So die Zwei Kunststoffplatten zur Befestigung werden die Tage noch gebaut.

Jetzt bitte ich um eure Meinung, was haltet ihr von meinen Pot?

Mfg Kovsk​


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2008)

schick schick ^^ welche Fussmatte musst für die Isolation leiden? *fg*


----------



## Kovsk (17. Januar 2008)

Nene, is irgend nen Isomaterial was mein Vater noch da hatte.


----------



## Marbus16 (17. Januar 2008)

Glänzt ganz hübsch 

Auf was beliefen sich die Materialkosten?


----------



## Kovsk (17. Januar 2008)

Hmmmm....
0
hatte alles daheim. Und das "Rohr" gabs umsonst.


----------



## Kovsk (17. Januar 2008)

*Push*
Sachma Leute, habt ihr denn alle Tag 3 auf Seite 3 überlesen?


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Januar 2008)

1-1,5mm ist zu wenig, die Grundplatte braucht mehr masse um die Wärme/Kälte besser leiten zu können.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. Januar 2008)

Haben wir alle gelesen und sagen "Gut gemacht"  Bisher


----------



## Kovsk (17. Januar 2008)

Naja, das sehe ich nicht so. Das Ding leitet die kälte extreme gut. Es ist unlogisch, das ein dickerer Block die wäre besser Leitet. Die dünne Leitet sogar besser. Der Vorteil einer dicken Platte ist, das sie die Kälte besser stabiel hält.
Und der Pot ist ja selfmade, und nur für tests gedacht. Und für 0 kann man da net meckern.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. Januar 2008)

Theoretisch müsste dünner (solange nicht zudünn) besser sein  Hab allerdings noch eine Frage wie machst du das mit den Kunststoffplatten als Befestigung?


----------



## Kovsk (17. Januar 2008)

Das weiß ich nochnet genau. Werde ich dann sehen... wenn ichs baue. Bin da eher spontan.
Nochma zur dicke: Dickere Teile sind aus anderen Gründen besser, aber d.h. nicht das dünne ungeignet sind.


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Naja, das sehe ich nicht so. Das Ding leitet die kälte extreme gut. Es ist unlogisch, das ein dickerer Block die wäre besser Leitet. Die dünne Leitet sogar besser. Der Vorteil einer dicken Platte ist, das sie die Kälte besser stabiel hält.
> Und der Pot ist ja selfmade, und nur für tests gedacht. Und für 0 kann man da net meckern.




Ja klar für selbst gemacht aller erste sahne.

Wolte das nur mal so erwähnen mit der dicke der Grundplatte.......


----------



## Kovsk (17. Januar 2008)

Hasts aber etwas falsch formuliert^^. Leiten tut eine dünne nämlich besser.


----------



## Marbus16 (17. Januar 2008)

Wenn man schon auf oberschlau macht, sollte man auch oberschlau sein *hehe*


----------



## Oliver (18. Januar 2008)

Die Bodenplatte hat selbst für Trockeneis zu wenig Masse und wird sehr bescheiden funktionieren. Die gescheite Halterung fehlt ebenfalls noch und wird wohl nicht so einfach zu realisieren sein.


----------



## Kovsk (18. Januar 2008)

Ja, das denke ich auch mal. Auf Top Ergebnisse war ich ja wie gesagt auchnet aus^^. Bin froh wenn ich unter 0 komme^^.
Aber mein Vater sagte mir gerade, das es kein Problem wäre, evtl noch nen Kupferblock an den Boden zu löten.
Was die Halterung angeht, das wird schon. Wie gesagt kostet ja auch 0^^. Was will man dafür erwarten?
: Du hörst dich so abwertend an... Oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Januar 2008)

Es spricht sicherlich der Neid in seinem Unterton, dass Olli selber keinen Pot bauen kann (sei es aus zeitlichen, räumlichen oder sonstigen Gründen).

Die ersten Messungen sind ja vielversprechend


----------



## Kovsk (18. Januar 2008)

> Die ersten Messungen sind ja vielversprechend


Verrate doch net immer alles^^.


----------



## McZonk (18. Januar 2008)

Gibt es schon 1. Tests? Her mit den Ergebnissen


----------



## Kovsk (18. Januar 2008)

Na, wenns schon raus is....
Test mit: Kaltes Wasser in den Pot. Und das über Nacht in die -20° Kalte Gefriertruhe gestellt. Dann heute nur mal ganz kurz, weil ja das Mobo auchnet geisot ist, drauf und mal angemacht. CPU Temp laut BIOS bei -12° der Pot hatte in etwa -20°. Allerdings lief das System so auch nur 2 Minuten. Hatte halt angst das ich mir ohne Iso noch was zerschieße.


----------



## Brzeczek (18. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Na, wenns schon raus is....
> Test mit: Kaltes Wasser in den Pot. Und das über Nacht in die -20° Kalte Gefriertruhe gestellt. Dann heute nur mal ganz kurz, weil ja das Mobo auchnet geisot ist, drauf und mal angemacht. CPU Temp laut BIOS bei -12° der Pot hatte in etwa -20°. Allerdings lief das System so auch nur 2 Minuten. Hatte halt angst das ich mir ohne Iso noch was zerschieße.




Das hört sich viel versprechend an .


----------



## Kovsk (18. Januar 2008)

Ja. Aber ich denke nicht, das er diese Temp stabiel vorallem @Last halten kann. Aber mehr werde ich leider erst sehen wenn ich zur DICE/LN2 Session fahre. Evtl Isoliere ich nochma mein Mobo und teste den versuch so nochma, halt nur ein bissl länger.


----------



## Brzeczek (18. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Ja. Aber ich denke nicht, das er diese Temp stabiel vorallem @Last halten kann. Aber mehr werde ich leider erst sehen wenn ich zur DICE/LN2 Session fahre. Evtl Isoliere ich nochma mein Mobo und teste den versuch so nochma, halt nur ein bissl länger.




Vielleicht ist das eine dumme Idee aber versuch doch mal ein kleinen Kupfer zylinder in den Rohr zu schieben wo er dann auf die Grundplatte liegt wenn deine Ergebnisse nicht ausreichen sollten......


Dann hasse ja mehr masse ^^ könnte vielleicht klappen.


----------



## Kovsk (18. Januar 2008)

Was ähnliches hatte ich sowieso mal vor. Aber erstma muss nen härtetest @DICE her. Das geht aber leider erst im März.
Aber davor muss noch etwas wichtigeres her, die Halterung. Mal gucken ob ich mich morgen dazu überreden kann in den Baumarkt zu fahren


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Na, wenns schon raus is....
> Test mit: Kaltes Wasser in den Pot. Und das über Nacht in die -20° Kalte Gefriertruhe gestellt. Dann heute nur mal ganz kurz, weil ja das Mobo auchnet geisot ist, drauf und mal angemacht. CPU Temp laut BIOS bei -12° der Pot hatte in etwa -20°. Allerdings lief das System so auch nur 2 Minuten. Hatte halt angst das ich mir ohne Iso noch was zerschieße.


 

Versteh ich das richtig, dass du den ganzen Pot samt Wasser tiefgefroren hast?
So wie ich das sehe müsste der Pot nach dem Herausnehmen doch sofort beschlagen gewesen sein und sich dann Wasser an der Oberfläche gebildet haben. Oder hast du nur das Mainboard nicht isoliert, den Pot aber schon?

Achja, und wie sah deine Befestigung für den Test aus?



Kovsk schrieb:


> Ja. Aber ich denke nicht, das er diese Temp stabiel vorallem @Last halten kann. Aber mehr werde ich leider erst sehen wenn ich zur DICE/LN2 Session fahre. Evtl Isoliere ich nochma mein Mobo und teste den versuch so nochma, halt nur ein bissl länger.


 
Sehe ich auch so, aber für ein SuperPi 1M Durchlauf bzw. ne Cpu-z validation wirds wohl reichen


----------



## Kovsk (19. Januar 2008)

> Versteh ich das richtig, dass du den ganzen Pot samt Wasser tiefgefroren hast?
> So wie ich das sehe müsste der Pot nach dem Herausnehmen doch sofort beschlagen gewesen sein und sich dann Wasser an der Oberfläche gebildet haben. Oder hast du nur das Mainboard nicht isoliert, den Pot aber schon?


Genau. Nur das sich da kein Wasser gebildet hat, sondern sofort Eis. Das sich aber wahrscheinlich nach wenigen Minuten auch in Wasser verwandelt.


> Achja, und wie sah deine Befestigung für den Test aus?


Tja. Garkeine^^ Er saß nur drauf. Das Gewicht des Pottes samt Wasser/Eis hatte genug Druck.


> Sehe ich auch so, aber für ein SuperPi 1M Durchlauf bzw. ne Cpu-z validation wirds wohl reichen


Macht nur atm keinen Sinn, da ich nur mein 4Core da habe. Das macht mit viel Kälte am der NB gerade mal FSB 305. Aber dafür reicht auch eine Optimierte Lukü.
Wenn ich im Februar meine neuen TakeMS DDR2 800er und mein Biostar P35 bekomme. Mache ich schon eher was.


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Macht nur atm keinen Sinn, da ich nur mein 4Core da habe. Das macht mit viel Kälte am der NB gerade mal FSB 305. Aber dafür reicht auch eine Optimierte Lukü.
> Wenn ich im Februar meine neuen TakeMS DDR2 800er und mein Biostar P35 bekomme. Mache ich schon eher was.


 

Wär doch mal was, n AsRock unter Dice  Ich hab auch noch eins mit nem e4400, was aber als Benchplattform für AGP-Grafikkarten fungiert 
Für's AsRock gibts übrigens auch ne Menge Voltmods(vcore,vdimm,vdrop,fsb); wobei das trotzdem wohl bei keiner CPU für Rekordverdächtige Ergebnisse reichen wird, auch nicht mit 1.4v und fsb 333


----------



## Kovsk (19. Januar 2008)

VMods sollen net das Problem sein... eher das ich auch wenn ich die mache, max nen FSB von 340 einstellen kann 
Naja so lange is ja nu auchnet hin bis mein P35 kommt... und zur Session is auch netmehr lange.


----------



## Dr.House (19. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das Bau sehr interessant.  Freu mich auf erste Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Board.

Mal so ne Frage.  *Wo kriegt man Trockeneis?* Teuer soll es nicht sein .


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Januar 2008)

@Dr.House: Suchmaschine  Linde, Cleanas, Uni, etc.
@Marbus16: Oliver neidig? Da kennst du ihn aber schlecht...  Es ist doch einfach nur Fakt, dass mit der geringen Masse unter Vollast keine guten Temperaturen möglich sind; und eine Halterung muss ja in der Tat noch her um wenigstens etwas Anpressdruck zu erreichen.


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Januar 2008)

@Kovsk
Ich weiß ja nicht was für einen Art von Halterung du dir vorgestellt hast, allerdings könnte ich mir bei einem Pot mit glatter Außenwand ein Lösung wie auf den Bildern im Anhang vorstellen.
Wahrscheinlich müsstest du deinen Pot dafür aber etwas kürzer machen, da er doch recht lang aussieht 

Eine Befestigung von oben hat übrigens nicht nur Nachteile wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint. Die Isolierung ist nämlich meist viel effektiver, da durchgehend.


----------



## Brzeczek (19. Januar 2008)

Das ist aber ******* wenn der hallter so weit oben ist, so kann der Pod doch leicht in Schräglage kommen ohne das mann das merkt, oder nicht ?!


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Januar 2008)

Wenn die Außenwand aber durchgehend glatt ist und nicht etwa so wie hier zum Beispiel:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=98530

gibt es kaum andere Möglichkeiten. Außerdem hat das ja bei andern Leuten auch schon geklappt, und wenn man den Pot ordentlich verschraubt sollte es da keine Probleme geben


----------



## Kovsk (19. Januar 2008)

Da überlege ich mir noch was. Wird aber leider nix vor nächstem WE.
		@Dr.House: http://www.cleanas.de/trockeneis_bestellung.html 
P.S: Durch Glückliche Umstände, werde ich mir zum 1.02 mein neues Board + RAMs bestellen können.


----------



## Dr.House (20. Januar 2008)

Wie weit kommt man mit 10 Kg Trocken-Eis und  C2D 6750 z.B.  ?


2-3 Stunden im Dauereinsatz ?

So was ist zwar interessant zu machen nur leider ziemlich teuer.
Da muss ein extra Board,CPU,marken Netzteil,Pot u.s.w. her.

Was für einen Lack benutzt man um das Board damit zu isolieren ?


----------



## Kovsk (20. Januar 2008)

Pffff... das ist pauschal immer schwer zu sagen. Aber mehr als 3h sollten auf jeden Fall gehen.


----------



## Oliver (21. Januar 2008)

@Marbus16, ja ne, ist klar.


----------



## Kovsk (21. Januar 2008)

Hey Olli du kennst Marius doch seit dem ersten Tag wo ex public war. Also nimm ihn net zu ernst 
Ma an dich: Kannste mir evtl mal schicken was auf deinen E2140 alles auf dem Headspheader steht? Wäre mal interesant zu wissen. Du hast doch btw auch nen 2er Stepping oder?


----------



## Oliver (21. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich habe eine CPU im L2-Stepping. Allerdings steht da nichts mehr drauf, weil die IHS geschliffen und auf Hochglanz poliert ist 

Versuche mal auf jeden Fall noch einen Kupferkern aufzutreiben. Du kannst den Container ja mal mit Trockeneis testen, allerdings kann es gut sein, dass dir der Prozessor unter Last zu heiß wird. Kurze 2 Minuten Tests sind leider nicht sonderlich brauchbar. K|ngp|ns kleiner Kupfercontainer wiegt über 2 Kilogramm und das nicht ohne Grund


----------



## Kovsk (21. Januar 2008)

Ja, bin schon dran was zu finden. Die CPU kommt ja eh spätestens am 21-23.03 unter DICE oder gar LN2, mit nem Otterauge Pot. Nimms mir net böse, aber ich hoffe das ich mir deine E2140 Rekorde schnappen kann.
Wie siehts eigentlich bei dir aus wegen der AOCM2? SoF will ja internationale Overclocker ranhohlen.


----------



## Oliver (21. Januar 2008)

Internationale Leute werden mit Sicherheit da sein 

Die Rekorde für den 2140 liegen in unantastbarer Höhe für mich. Wenn du keine CPU hast, die einen FSB von 500 MHz mit Luftkühlung schafft, wird dir auch LN2 nicht helfen.


----------



## Kovsk (21. Januar 2008)

Äm... der Rekord(CPU-Z;              klick )liegt bei FSB 502 mit LN2 von dir^^. Also sollte mir für nen Rekord(CPU-Z) nen FSB von 503 reichen *g*. Is ja auch nur ein Traum...
Zur AOCM: Weist du da etwa mehr als wir? Habe was von Shamino gehört.


----------



## Oliver (21. Januar 2008)

Der Rekord liegt bei 570 MHz ... 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=165719&highlight=185%

Zur AOCM gibt es ja nicht mal ein Datum, dann kann man auch keinen einladen  Auf der Cebit werden aber einige da sein.


----------



## Kovsk (21. Januar 2008)

Oh ok. Ich bezog mich jetzt auf HWBot.
Zur AOCM: Das is mir schon klar. Aber haben den schon nen par Interesse angemeldet?
Zur Cebit: Leider kann ich da net... Naja zur AOCM2 sieht man sich dann.


----------



## der8auer (21. Januar 2008)

@ Kovsk: Was für eine Wandstärke hat denn das Rohr und wo bekommt man sowas her?


----------



## Kovsk (21. Januar 2008)

Das Rohr ist leider sehr dünn, nur 1mm... deshalb muss ich wohl sehr viel Iso drum machen. Das Rohr ist aus nem alten Durchlauferhitzer, so alte Kupferohre sollte man bei Schrotthändlern bekommen. Meins habe ich von der arbeit.


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Der Rekord liegt bei 570 MHz ...
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=165719&highlight=185%
> 
> Zur AOCM gibt es ja nicht mal ein Datum, dann kann man auch keinen einladen  Auf der Cebit werden aber einige da sein.




in welcher halle und stand ? Fahre nämlich hin


----------



## Kovsk (21. Januar 2008)

Kommt drauf an wen du so treffen willst. Die von AF und XS gehen auf jeden Fall zusammen hin, über mehrere Tage.


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wen du so treffen willst. Die von AF und XS gehen auf jeden Fall zusammen hin, über mehrere Tage.




Habe die dann ein eigenen Stand da ? Wo die ein paar LN2 versuche machen ?


----------



## Kovsk (21. Januar 2008)

Ne nen eigenen Stand net. Aber LN2 gibts, ich weiß net ob auf der Cebit dirket, aber es gibt ja noch ein paar aus AF die in Hannover wohnen, wie z.B. SoF.


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Ne nen eigenen Stand net. Aber LN2 gibts, ich weiß net ob auf der Cebit dirket, aber es gibt ja noch ein paar aus AF die in Hannover wohnen, wie z.B. SoF.




Aso...

Aber wenn es ein Stand mit LN2 oder Trockeneis versuchen geben solte, last es mich wissen


----------



## Kovsk (21. Januar 2008)

Da wird sich bestimmt nen Hersteller finden.


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Januar 2008)

@Olli+Jonas:
Es zählt doch immer die persöhnliche Marke, welche man knacken möchte  Und das wären bei Jonas ja 503MHz, um dich mal zu überrennen 

@Olli:
Nu sei doch nich immer so trocken... Solltest eigentlich langsam mal wissen, dass ich gern ma scherze.

nu aba BTT und Bühne frei für die ersten "Nass-"Tests


----------



## chief_jone (21. Januar 2008)

ich warte gespannt


----------



## Kovsk (21. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß garnet was Marius will... Der nächste Test ist erst im März @DICE...


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Januar 2008)

Trotzdem darf man die Bühne doch freigeben?


----------



## lilmoddingfreak (24. Januar 2008)

wieviel flüssigen stickstoff benötigt man um ca. 1 stunde zu benchen ?


----------



## Kovsk (24. Januar 2008)

Kommt auf verschiedene Sachen an. Wichtig ist, was du für nen CPU nutzen willst, und wie hoch den VCore drücken willst. Pauschal ist sowas auch immer schwer zu sagen.
: Und noch viel wichtiger, willst du nur nen CPU oder auch noch einen oder zwei GPUs kühlen?


----------



## lilmoddingfreak (25. Januar 2008)

nur cpu 
aber das ganze warn nur so ein paar überlegungen. bin noch ziemlich neu auf dem segment flüssig stickstoff. wie lang würde 1L flüssiger stickstoff reichen wenn man die CPU auf 1,6V Vcore laufen hat?


----------



## Kovsk (25. Januar 2008)

Was den für nen CPU? Also all zu lange reicht das net, zumal dir auch niemand nur einen Liter LN2 verkaufen wird....
Aber zum benchen mit LN2 gehört mehr dazu als LN2 und nen Pot zu haben...
Das ist so ähnlich wie ein sehr schnelles Auto fahren, tun kann es jedern nur beherrschen nicht.


----------



## lilmoddingfreak (25. Januar 2008)

jaja das versteh ich schon.cpu wäre 2140 (wenn das projekt zustande käme, da ich noch viiiiiiel vorbeireiten müsste, hab daweil keine zeit für große sachen und und und...) ich hab mich schon beim örtlichen liferaten informiert und 10L sind das minderste. Im übertakten hab ich noch nicht soooo viel erfahrungen (hab schon eine CPU geschossn und eine erfolgreich auf 3,4Ghz übertaktet).


----------



## Kovsk (25. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube die meisten Leute sehen das LN2/DICE gebenche zu leicht...
"Ich will das auchma machen, das is cool" Leute das is net mal ne Sache die man einfach so macht, ihr könnt ja auch mal Olli fragen, sowas macht man mal net eben...
Falls ihr euch wirklich für solche Themen interessiert, dann solltet ihr mal Foren besuchen in denen man ziemlich viel über sowas redet... Wo auch Leute sind die das oft machen.
Und bitte stellt da net auch einfach die selben dummen Fragen.
@lilmoddingfreak: Nimms net persönlich...
Nochwas @dich: Wenn du netma viel erfahrung mit OC hast, warum willst du dann extreme OC machen??? Das ist harte Arbeit, wir sitzen da ja net und schauckeln Eier... Da gehört schon viel dazu.

@Fr3ak: Sag doch bitte auchmal was dazu.


----------



## Saturas (25. Januar 2008)

1.
Bei LN2 brauch man in der Regel nen eigenen Devar -> teuer und lohnt nur für Leute,
die öfter benchen.

2.
LN2 ist sacketeuer und saugefährlich.

3.
Mit Trockeneis anfangen ist viel einfacher,
durfte mich selbst überzeugen 

mfG


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2008)

Ich werde mich auch bald an DICE wagen  Ich plane zur Zeit den Bau von 2 Kontainern für meine 2 FX-74. Muss aber noch ein wenig warten, bis die Rohre kommen. 
Natürlich mit Tagebuch


----------



## Kovsk (14. Februar 2008)

Mal das Pötchen im Einstaz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (14. Februar 2008)

Mit DICE oder nur so getestet?
Und was für eine CPU versteckt sich da unter dem Pot auf dem TP35D2-A7?


----------



## Kovsk (14. Februar 2008)

Mit eiskaltem Wasser angetestet... um zu gucken ob die Wall meines E2140 unter kälte weiter ansteigt. Was aber leider nicht der Fall ist, so muss ich hoffen das ich unter DICE drüber komme.


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Februar 2008)

Wann geht's denn mit Dice los, und wo liegt der FSB-Wall von deiner CPU im Moment?


----------



## Kovsk (15. Februar 2008)

DICE bekommt er 100%tig am 21-23 März. Mal schauen ob ich mir vorher mal was kaufe...
Wall leigt liegt leider bei 418 
Aber im März habe ich dann auch nen Otti Pot zur Verfügung


----------



## px2 (18. Februar 2008)

mal ne kurze frage wie hoch ist dein pot


----------



## Kovsk (18. Februar 2008)

Hmmm... kA... habe auch gerade nix da zum messen. Ich glaube so ca 40cm. Also 50 sinds net  unt unter 35 auch net.


----------



## px2 (18. Februar 2008)

ok danke und könntest du mir auch noch sagen wieciel durchmesser der hat


----------



## Kovsk (18. Februar 2008)

44er... Warum wisllste das denn wissen? Also die Idealen Maße gibts net


----------



## px2 (18. Februar 2008)

ne aber ich möchte einen machen mit integrierter isolierung (mal schauen obs mir gelingt) und sicher gehen das ich den ihs abdeke also danke erstmal


----------



## teurorist (19. Februar 2008)

oha ln2 ist nicht gefährlicher als das kalte Isopropanol wen das rumspritze ist das sehr angenehm ln2 verdampft wenigstens sofort kann man sich auch mahl aus versehn über die Hose lehren oder über die Hand so lange es sich nicht in einer Vertiefung sammel kann no prob weil sich immer ein gas Kissen bilder


----------



## StellaNor (19. Februar 2008)

teurorist schrieb:


> oha ln2 ist nicht gefährlicher als das kalte Isopropanol wen das rumspritze ist das sehr angenehm ln2 verdampft wenigstens sofort kann man sich auch mahl aus versehn über die Hose lehren oder über die Hand so lange es sich nicht in einer Vertiefung sammel kann no prob weil sich immer ein gas Kissen bilder



Gibt es das ganze auch in einem halbwegs lesbaren Deutsch?


----------



## Kovsk (19. Februar 2008)

OMG, also du brauchst mir bestimmt net sagen das LN2 oder DICE gefärlich ist  . Bin ja kein möchtegern Overclocker .


----------

